# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  annotation des workflows

## happy_man

Bonjour,

Je suis en 5eme anne d'cole d'ingnieur et jai comme sujet la cration dune *annotation smantique pour les Workflows* en se basant sur* XPDL.* Aprs un tour dhorizon sur ce domaine et sur les diffrents langages de description syntaxique et smantique. Je me suis un peu perdu et je voudrais savoir comment commencer la programmation et quelle sons les tapes  suivre pour crer mon annotation. Merci.

----------

